
40 years on astronomers have revisited the pulsar from the iconic album cover - zeristor
https://theconversation.com/joy-division-40-years-on-from-unknown-pleasures-astronomers-have-revisited-the-pulsar-from-the-iconic-album-cover-119861
======
zeristor
Full title: “Joy Division: 40 years on from ‘Unknown Pleasures’, astronomers
have revisited the pulsar from the iconic album cover”

